# Newbie????



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

I just noticed that whenever I post something, the word "Newbie" show up under my user name. I think that is at best, somewhat silly and at worst, demeaning.

How can I get rid of it or change it to something else? :smt067 

Thanks, THP.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Keep posting until you hit 51 posts. Then you graduate to Mall Ninja.

 

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Man just blow it off and get in there and post.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard Newbie  , pull up a chair and stay a while...the more you have to say the faster it will go away


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

OK...Now I know how it works!

Consider it "Blown off!" :rock:

BTW: I really like those "smilies," but can anyone tell me what the little green face lying on its side and rotating up and down is supposed to mean or be used for? I mean this one: :smt082 

Thanks!
THP.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

OMSBH44 said:


> I just noticed that whenever I post something, the word "Newbie" show up under my user name. I think that is at best, somewhat silly and at worst, demeaning.


Welcome NEWBIE, if being a NEWBIE is the worst thing that happens to you this week, then it's a good week. So have a happy NEWBIE day! :smt082 :smt082 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :mrgreen:


----------



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

OMSBH44 said:


> OK...Now I know how it works!
> 
> Consider it "Blown off!" :rock:
> 
> ...


Well I'm a newbie too but I guess that silly smiley has to be ROTFLMAO..... :smt082


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Orion6 said:


> Well I'm a newbie too but I guess that silly smiley has to be ROTFLMAO..... :smt082


Don't forget this one..
:smt044 :smt044 :smt044 
This one is good too..
:smt116


----------



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey! What is this? A handgun forum or a smiley forum??? :smt011  :smt082  :mrgreen: :smt062  :smt067   :smt022 :smt068 :smt071 :smt076 :smt1099


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Actually it's an Online Dating Forum, at least that's what I heard from Shipwreck :smt024 :smt052 :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> Actually it's an Online Dating Forum, at least that's what I heard from Shipwreck :smt024 :smt052 :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Tell me about it! Shippie is the worst!

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Orion6 said:


> Well I'm a newbie too but I guess that silly smiley has to be ROTFLMAO..... :smt082


Actually, that's 2400 saying, "Thank you sir, may I have another!"

:mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I guess cyber is better than nothing.... :smt082 :smt082


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> I guess cyber is better than nothing.... :smt082 :smt082


Huh...what...cyber...what...?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

After 25, U are no longer a newbie. Your rank goes by your # of posts.

While we came up w/ our own names for the various ranks - most sites start everyone off at "newbie" for their first few posts...


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> After 25, U are no longer a newbie. Your rank goes by your # of posts.
> 
> While we came up w/ our own names for the various ranks - most sites start everyone off at "newbie" for their first few posts...


What's that line from Full Metal Jacket... "You people are the lowest form of animal life in the universe, you are even lower than whale shit. . . . "

Yeah, "Newbie" ain't so bad! :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> What's that line from Full Metal Jacket... "You people are the lowest form of animal life in the universe, you are even lower than whale shit. . . . "
> 
> Yeah, "Newbie" ain't so bad! :mrgreen:


Very true.......:mrgreen:


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*My Dad Said*

SMILE SON, IT COULD BE WORSE--I SMILED AND SURE ENOUGH IT GOT WORSE---:mrgreen: MY AVATAR STARTED TO LOOK LIKE BALDY'S

 

RJ


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Be nice Ron I heard that. Ha! Ha!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, everything is fine now - the original poster is now a Mall Ninja


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Yup, "Mall Ninja," whatever THAT is!

Sorry I started this thread!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

haha. Well, at 101, U will have another title. U can look at other people's # of posts to get an idea how it changes.

but, we're just glad to have U here 

(the ranks get better w/ the more posts U do)


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

OMSBH44 said:


> Yup, "Mall Ninja," whatever THAT is!


You is a Mall Ninja... :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Better*

Usning my Ky slide rule--grasshopper on a branch---I done and went and figured out (all by my lonesome),,,,

*IT ARE BETTER TO BE A NEWBIE THAN A NEVER WERE*

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

*RJ*


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

RONNIE J said:


> *IT ARE BETTER TO BE A NEWBIE THAN A NEVER WERE*
> 
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> *RJ*


WOW, u r gud Ronnie!

IT MAY BE BETTER TO BE A NEVER WERE THAN A WANNABE.... :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, don't do too much razzing - we don'tw anna scare off the new guy - he regrets ever starting this thread


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

enjoy and snipe back when needed it is all in good spirit and fun and some time you can even learn something or even maybe teach something but enjoy


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Really*



OMSBH44 said:


> Yup, "Mall Ninja," whatever THAT is!
> 
> Sorry I started this thread!


Are you really ?:smt083 I had enjoyed it--the pause that refreshes--then again what do I know--Just a hillbilly--oh no--titles again

RJ


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*All in GOOD FUN...*



OMSBH44 said:


> Yup, "Mall Ninja," whatever THAT is!
> 
> Sorry I started this thread!


 ~ Hey OMBS, Welcome to the party. HANG IN THERE....these boys & girls don't mean any harm. They're just havin' a good time with ya. If I had to guess... "IF" these guys didn't like ya... they wouldn't reply to ya at all... but that's just a guess on my part... :smt003
There's a great bunch a folks in here... So, like some else said... just get to posting ya "mall ninja" :smt077


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

You should be thankful you aren't a member of some of the more unfriendly sites I am a part of because you get some pretty nasty ranks as a newbie.


----------

